# Raf Station 349 Lincolnshire Feb 2014



## Hitcher (Feb 18, 2014)

Visited a few days ago with a mate of mine for the second time in maybe 3 weeks and i really enjoyed it although you can really see how its going downhill, in that few weeks a lot more windows had been smashed to bits. 

Royal Air Force Kirton in Lindsey or more simply RAF Kirton in Lindsey is a Royal Air Force installation located 15 miles (24 km) north of Lincoln, Lincolnshire, England.
On 25 March 2013 it was announced to dispose of the airfield and technical facilities with only accommodation remaining. The airfield used to host No. 1 Air Control Centre (1ACC), the RAF’s only deployable ground-based early warning and air control radar unit, which was parented by RAF Scampton.

Right a few pics.








































































Thanks for looking....
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bUzPiPZA9o&feature=c4-overview&list=UUWChnZ99sjlodRoBihHXrug[/ame]
https://www.facebook.com/UrbexUlterior
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 18, 2014)

Superb report the video was ace,I always feel quite sad to watch the final days of these famous airfields knowing what bravery took place and Kirton-in-Lindsy is no exception and the control tower is another way of reminding one of those dark days, looking at the tower again I was wondering if the darker colour to the upper left is part of the original camouflage? any ideas anyone?


----------



## Pilot (Feb 18, 2014)

I totally concur with Flyboy90's comments. These places are the embodiment of he heroism of their crews. It seems to me that most of our "honourable" MPs are hell-bent on destroying anything that could be deemed "offensive" to the sensibilities of others and riding roughshod over the memories of those who fought to repel opression from our shores. (DECLARATION OF INTEREST... Yes, I was RAF)


----------



## Farmerboy (Feb 18, 2014)

Is there not an airfield memorial on this base? I think that what gets me the most when a base closes...those memorials which were so cared for and saw so many ceremonies just get forgotten about.

Cracking set of photo's btw


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 18, 2014)

Seeing these bases closed brings a mix of emotions, should one be pleased that we seem to be living in an era when they are no longer needed? Or does it mark another step in our countrys decline? Excellent report and pictures though.


----------



## Fenboy (Feb 18, 2014)

Brilliant images, hate to hear that windows are being smashed, brainless people...


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 19, 2014)

looks a cool place that does, nice one


----------



## Mearing (Feb 19, 2014)

Pilot said:


> I totally concur with Flyboy90's comments. These places are the embodiment of he heroism of their crews. It seems to me that most of our "honourable" MPs are hell-bent on destroying anything that could be deemed "offensive" to the sensibilities of others and riding roughshod over the memories of those who fought to repel opression from our shores. (DECLARATION OF INTEREST... Yes, I was RAF)



Not only our " honourable MPs I'm afraid, during the Global Gathering event in 2012 at Long Marston airfield in Warwickshire ( ex wartime base & still in use for light aircraft ) a few " revellers " broke into a previously intact control tower & wrecked most of the internals including windows. Completely mindless vandalism. The term low life comes to mind! Mearing.

Correction for injustice done to the Global Gathering which was peaceful, actual event was the Bulldog Bash.


----------



## krela (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol, Global Gathering and Bulldog Bash are two entirely different things.


----------



## ashutchy (Feb 20, 2014)

Cracking photos and the video is a nice bonus too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mearing (Feb 20, 2014)

krela said:


> Lol, Global Gathering and Bulldog Bash are two entirely different things.



Yes of course, however both events were held on the airfield that year when the damage was done & I'd confused the two! Put it down to a senior moment!


----------



## jmcjnr (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for showing us the lace before it is destroyed. the video is good, and the lady looks well fit. An old man is hay.
Cheers.
Jim
?s There's something wrong with my weewee key. MATRON!!!!


----------



## Big Bill (Feb 22, 2014)

Excellent report!

But is the gate half up, or half down?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Feb 22, 2014)

Farmerboy said:


> Is there not an airfield memorial on this base? I think that what gets me the most when a base closes...those memorials which were so cared for and saw so many ceremonies just get forgotten about.



Sadly this is a British 'condition' instilled into us all at an early age, unless family tragedy tells us differently. Both my wife and myself have would be uncles that are Lancaster pilots MIA - My relative on his 29th operation over Berlin (aged 24 years) and the wife's relative over the Kiel Canal on his 30th! operation (aged 23 years). So it is very understandable that we are very saddened to come across the odd CWGC headstone erected in church yards around the country, looking rather neglected and bedraggled. Sadly some families had their dearest buried near to them when the death occurred on active service in the UK. Family members now long gone, the only colour seen on these graves is the Royal British Legion's Poppy on Remembrance Day and the dead lie surrounded, not by comrades in arms, but the contents of the nearby waste bin!

Travel to a myriad of similar graveyards in the Low Countries and you will see similar lone or small groups of CWGC headstones that are lovingly cared for by the local school children, with flowers being placed during their regular visits - Sacrifices acknowledged by younger generations giving a genuine, if unspoken 'Thank You'.

Sadly even the commemorations for 1914 seem to have become an excuse for various Historians in the UK to grind their particular axes - in order to sell books. Conflicts happen and judging by human nature they always will. Thus people will volunteer or be conscripted to fight and no matter what we civilians think about conflict, the dead deserved to be constantly remembered. Perhaps by making the act of remembrance more obvious conflict will be reduced?


----------



## krela (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm not sure why we need to read personal family history, opinions on why wars happen or about vandals on a completely different ex airfield.

This thread seems to have attracted a load of irrelevant waffle, can we keep it about the location please?!



flyboys90 said:


> looking at the tower again I was wondering if the darker colour to the upper left is part of the original camouflage? any ideas anyone?



Looks to me like it's just been repainted more recently?


----------



## karltrowitz (Feb 24, 2014)

Love the control tower. Looks very similar to the one at Manston. Nice pics BTW


----------

